# pros and cons to a dirty bulk and a clean bulk



## dean1080 (Mar 19, 2016)

what do you prefer eating like lee priest for a year or keeping it in check? there must be advantages to both sides .....????


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I don't see why you would willingly want to walk around looking like a fat c**t for months at a time, it isn't a good look mate.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

DLTBB said:


> I don't see why you would willingly want to walk around looking like a fat c**t for months at a time, it isn't a good look mate.


 Couldn't have put it better myself.

Plus you'd be creating more hard work for yourself when it comes to cut.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> I don't see why you would willingly want to walk around looking like a fat c**t for months at a time, it isn't a good look mate.


 Some people are content to look good in a jumper only..


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

Iv done a major dirty bulk in past tha was over 2 years ago an im still payin for it now ! Haha added nearly 3 stone natty went to 16 stone at my heavest looked great in a tshirt not so great with it off

down to 14 stone now feel/look well better will bulk again end of year but do it right for whole of next year


----------



## mcrewe123 (Nov 18, 2012)

Its taken me a long time to realise eating everything in sight isnt the way to look good.

Cutting now to lean bulk from there, and im 13kg lighter than my heaviest but look miles better for it


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Pros of a dirty bulk is you can just eat whatever the f**k you want. Cons are you will get fat and it will be a bigger job when you cut.

Pros of clean bulk is it will be easier cutting afterwards and wont get fat or as fat. Cons are you dont get to eat whatever the f**k you want.


----------



## Test-e (Mar 26, 2014)

Well I am eating everything in sight right now, staying lean due to metabolism, height, and tren.

Going overboard on oats/rice/potatoes rather than white bread, chips, crisps.

I am "dirty" bulking though as if I want a pizza I'll have one, same for takeaway, biscuits. Etc. It is the only way for me to consistently gain weight at the moment.

So if you're tall and young then dirty bulking may be a better option. If you're shorter though- no reason to eat as much anyway, so stick to cleaner foods.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

you should be in shape year round, being fat isnt a good look.

As for clean or dirty bulk it makes no difference, if you eat too much you will get fat regardless of where the calories come from.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

banzi said:


> you should be in shape year round, being fat isnt a good look.
> 
> As for clean or dirty bulk it makes no difference, if you eat too much you will get fat regardless of where the calories come from.


 So true . it's funny because a women at work thinks she's being healthy having a massive portion of jacket beans and salad with chicken and bacon. I tried explaining to her you she was eating to many calories for lunch and that evan if it doesn't appear healthy if you eat to many calories you'll get fatter. Youd be better off eating 1 big Mac that's only 445 calories .


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

When I think of dirty bulk, I don't consume too much sugar ie sweets, cans of full fat coke, cake etc..that would be counter productive. I see it more relaxed eating where I would eat lasange, bacon sandwiches, sausage and mash which would be high in saturated fat and high in carbs.

When people just go to McDonald's and kfc using the excuse dirty bulk it's lazy.


----------



## dean1080 (Mar 19, 2016)

here is the off season diet I have put together it does have few extra bits in like jam in morns I'm a really hard gainer that's the reason I have it quite high in carbs and few extra fats in there, tell me what you think.......................

breakfast meal 1

7 (3 whites) eggs

150g porridge oats/ 50g of raisens

2 bagels, peanut butter and jam

multi vit,omega 3,6,9,vit b12-b6

bcaa 10g

8iu of insulin taken just before breafast with 10-20g creatine

*meal 2 (60-90 mins after meal 1 due to slin)*

200g lean mince beef

50g wholemeal rice

cup of veg

3 slices of pineapple

*meal 3*

200g steak

200g white potatoes

1whole egg (fried)

piece of fruit (orange,banana)

*meal 4 (60-90 min pre workout)*

200g chicken/lean mince

150g pasta

salad/cup of veg

8iu insulin

high carb supp

*pre workout (15-30 mins before)*

bcaas 10g

creatine 10g

*post workout (meal 5)*

100g porridge oats/50g raisens

60ml jam

bagel

2scoops whey protein

creatine 10g

bcaas 10g

8iu insulin

*meal 6*

200g lean mince

2 bagel with cottage cheese

fruit

yougurt

bcaas 10g

I have used the slin now for a while and know the dangers and I always over compensate when it comes to carbs and sugars


----------



## over9000 (Dec 21, 2015)

Just keep it in check from day 1. You'll only have to cut it all away later down the line.

Think of your health too. The impact AAS has on your Cholesterol + a dirty bulk ... no thanks!


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Sean91 said:


> When I think of dirty bulk, I don't consume too much sugar ie sweets,* cans of full fat coke*, cake etc..that would be counter productive. I see it more relaxed eating where I would eat lasange, *bacon sandwiches, sausage *and mash which would be high in saturated fat and high in carbs.
> 
> When people just go to McDonald's and kfc using the excuse dirty bulk it's lazy.


 There is no fat in coke...

Atkins diet...

Carbs are sugars,starch,and cellulose.

Calories are just a unit of measure nothing more.

It is how you mix the above and in what quantities they are consumed which is the determining factor.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Natty Steve'o said:


> There is no fat in coke...
> 
> Atkins diet...
> 
> ...


 LOL it's just what people call it in UK. I know it's sugars.


----------

